# Looking for rural residential rental



## klmchaffin5254 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hola, all. I presently live in Jalisco State and am seeking a long-term residential property rental, preferably rural, that's dog-friendly, somewhere else in Mexico. I do like the ocean but am willing to consider all areas. I've lived here for two years, and learned my lesson the (very) hard way -- rent first, before you buy  And having moved here with one dog, my pack has somewhat inexplicably "growed." Any help is much appreciated. Thank you all, and have a blessed day


----------

